# Crystal shrimp



## BuddhaTheBetta (Jun 11, 2014)

Crystal shrimp are my favorite shrimp that I've ever had. They are just quite hard to take care of! I have a 12 gallon aqaurium with a few large decorations and plants. That is the tank I would keep them in (unless I get another tank in which case that would be 20 gallons and heavily planted). I have had many different batches, and they all died in a month or two. How can I get them to survive? What do I need to keep the healthy? Thanks! (Also, I have some emperor tetras in there)

-Buddha


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

In my experience emperor tetras are mean little cusses. I have a group in a 110 gallon and they harassed my angels to the point I had to pull them or risk losing them. I would not put it past them if they feel comfortable enough to go on a shrimp hunt.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Check your TDS Gh and Kh also to make sure your in the right parameters for them. Best to have them in a shrimp only tank.


----------

